# Irish seeking H1B



## amo1979 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Folks, guess I'm just looking for some experience/advice from those more informed than myself!

In a nutshell...LOVE USA and spend the guts of 2 months (in one go) a year there in SW Fl. Really want to raise my child here.

I'm 32 with a First Class Hons in MA in public & political communication. I also hold a BA in Accounting and Human Resource Management. I have over 10 years experience in political lobbying and the community & voluntary sector. 

I have been searching for H1B info (which from what I can see is my only option?) however all I'm getting are 'agents' offering to find me employment once I stash the cash! I'm not so trusting ;-) 

I have just completed my MA so I know the grad programme however I have a husband and child I need to bring lol!

So...any suggestions?? Also does anyone know if a First class hons is called sane in the us Uni system??

Really appreciate the time folks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

amo1979 said:


> Hi Folks, guess I'm just looking for some experience/advice from those more informed than myself!
> 
> In a nutshell...LOVE USA and spend the guts of 2 months (in one go) a year there in SW Fl. Really want to raise my child here.
> 
> ...



You need to find a job in the States. With 10 years lobbying experience would have thought you could network, network, network.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There's a lot of unemployment, so it can be difficult to find a job where they will sponsor you.
Networking seems to me the best idea. And apply for jobs you can find online where they don't specify that you can not apply if you are not permitted to work in the US.

If you want to find out about your credentials, and how one in the US looks at them, it will cost you monney, but World Education Services : Educators is a very good organisation to 'translate' your credentials into American standards.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're wise to avoid the agents - they generally can't do anything for you that you can't do for yourself (and for free!). 

One caveat, though. On an H1B, you realize that your husband will not be able to work, don't you?

The US university system recognizes BA and MA, but "first class hons" is a mystery to most American HR people.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amo1979 (Feb 19, 2012)

*thanks*

Hi folks, thanks for the replies.

Regarding Networking...well i work in the community & voluntary sector which consistently calls the Govt out etc so its not a case of making a whole lot of friends lol! 

Bev I realise he can't work on the H1B at the moment he is a stay at home parent, though there is some option afaik for him to get some form of supplementary visa based on my H1B? 

Basically I need some hints on where to look for possible sponsorship opportunities? I'm tryink linkedIn, Monster etc but is there anywhere specific? My First class Hons represents the highest possible academic achievement ina course. From my course of 86 MA students in a major university only 2 of us achieved this grade so its pretty prized in europe!:juggle:

It is so frustrating not be able to develop your life as you choose because of limitations placed by others! :boxing:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sponsorship opportunities aren't usually advertised as such. To sponsor a foreigner for a work visa, the employer first has to show that he has tried, but has been unable, to find a suitable candidate already in the US and eligible to work or must prove that somehow your skills are unique and necessary for the position. It's a tough criteria to meet, especially now with unemployment in the US as bad as it is.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

amo1979 said:


> Hi folks, thanks for the replies.
> 
> Regarding Networking...well i work in the community & voluntary sector which consistently calls the Govt out etc so its not a case of making a whole lot of friends lol! :


You may want to look at a change in current employment. This does not sound like it might be of interest for a US employer.



amo1979 said:


> Bev I realise he can't work on the H1B at the moment he is a stay at home parent, though there is some option afaik for him to get some form of supplementary visa based on my H1B? :


No



amo1979 said:


> Basically I need some hints on where to look for possible sponsorship opportunities? I'm tryink linkedIn, Monster etc but is there anywhere specific? My First class Hons represents the highest possible academic achievement ina course. From my course of 86 MA students in a major university only 2 of us achieved this grade so its pretty prized in europe!:juggle::


As you say - it is pretty prized in Europe. You need to bring something to the table that interests US employers or transfer to the US with a UK employer. What have you specialized in? There is no site H1B available. 



amo1979 said:


> It is so frustrating not be able to develop your life as you choose because of limitations placed by others! :boxing:


The limitations are placed by you. The challenges to get there may have been placed by others.


----------

